# heat press not heating up?



## streetwise (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi anybody know anything about the heat platen not heating up?

Was fine then next morning turned on and will not get hot, the press thinks its getting hot as the light is coming on to say its reached temp, the digital display still works so its not a power prob.

the machine is a metalnox 300 semi automatic

is it the relay? contactors? please help anyone know of any engineers for this type of work? in the uk midlands
thanks


----------

